# mange!?



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey,
So I need a little help with my 2 and a half year old cashmere doe. I think she has mange. Last September she was plump and healthy so I took her to a farm with a buck to be bred. She was there for about a month with him and a bunch of other goats, probably around 30 other does. When we picked her up she still looked fine and did for a couple months, until november when the hair on her nose and on her ears started to fall out and big crusty circular patches of skin started to form. She didn't seem to be in any kind of discomfort, and I started putting athletes foot cream on the patches everyday. This didn't really help. But when it got warmer out the patches faded and eventually the hair started to grow back. I was really happy, and I figured it was just a little thing maybe from being pregnant or something...so she kidded in april, a perfectly healthy buck...and then things got bad again. She had lost a lot of weight, and so like I do every spring I combed out her cashmere. While I was combing her, I noticed her skin looked horrible. It was all flaky and dry. Then her hair started to fall out again, this time most places on her body, or thinning at least. Then she got diarrhea... I gave her a bath and scrubbed her down...I am freaking out and I don't know what to do...I am almost positive it is mange after I researched it and saw pictures. The weird part is none of my other goats are sick at all...they are all fat and their coats are sleek and shiny. I just thought Whatever sickness or mites she has would be contagious....I don't know what to do....should I use ivomec pour on her or something? Do you think it could be mange? If so what do I treat her with? :help:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

A pic might help Sorry about your doe


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi,
I will post pics as soon as I can...it takes me a long time to resize them... :GAAH:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

could be mange mites or more likely lice or ringworm. 
if you cant get photos up post a link to them from photobucket or facebook.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

It sounds to me like the facial hair loss and the body hair loss are two different things.
The first one might be mites, but the second could also be a mineral deficiency.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

hmmm...you are probably right about them being two different things. Thats interesting. here are some pics of her and her poops just incase that is helpful. There are hair loss patches on other places beside her flanks but they wouldn't show up well enough on the camera. There has been no change really...except yesterday two goats got worms so have been worming them all with dectomax. Thanks.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

has she been shorn? it is hard to tell from the photos (too small) what it looks like.

the poop is not right and I assume she is one that has a fecal positive for worms.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

She is cashmere so you don't shear them but yes, she has been combed out. I am sorry about the pics I really stink at resizing them...  I thought she had worms too but the other 2 with worms poop was all watery and hers is more solid. huh. What do you guys think it is? can you tell from the pics or is it to small? I could try again and put more on.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

what kind of minerals does she have? do you do additional mineral suplimenting?

I think that she is copper deficient but that is just part of it. 
Bigger photos would help. 

So her fecal came back clear?


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

We keep out a free choice mineral bucket, just the kind you get for goats at tractor supply. We are doing repairs on the goat shed so we took the bucket out for a couple days but are putting back where the goats can reach it. Here is a link to it: http://www.tractorsupply.com/prairie-pr ... b--5082992
Oh, I didn't get a fecal done. I just went down to the barn the other day and two of 11 goats had diarrhea , so I check their eye lids and they were white so I started to treat all the goats for worms including the doe. Mineral deficiency would explain why none of the other goats are sick...just because the do lick up their minerals...I am working on getting bigger and better pics...should have them up by this afternoon. Thanks!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That bucket is not a good source of minerals; it actually is a protein bucket that has some mineral in it. The goats need a loose (sand like) mineral designed for goats or cows. Sheep mineral has no copper and goats need copper. The only goat mineral TSC carries by me is MannaPro and it is a small 8lb bag. If you have lots of goats the bag is used really quick.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What do you guys think of adding that pail? I was thinking of getting one but wasn't sure if I should or not.... They get Blue Seal Min A Mix free choice and Blue Seal Premium Dairy Goat Pellet and alfalfa pellets... should I or not??


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What do you guys think of adding that pail? I was thinking of getting one but wasn't sure if I should or not.... They get Blue Seal Min A Mix free choice and Blue Seal Premium Dairy Goat Pellet and alfalfa pellets... should I or not??


being high in protein it might be nice for milking does. Not necessary since yours are on good feed but a nice treat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So it wouldn't hurt to add it? Maybe just for a week or so every now and then?


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

I just put out some sand mineral for them to eat. So should this help her skin and hair grow back? Is there anything else? I put better pics up too, they are on the next page.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures of her taken today...It is pretty bad... :sigh:


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

One of by boer does hair looks a little like that on her neck. It showed up a month after she kidded...does that have something to do with it? Everyone has been wormed and has been given free choice minerals...would that be enough if to bounce back if they are copper deficient?


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

That is strange my goat's started right after she kidded too...Huh. Maybe it does have something to do with it. :scratch:


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I am guessing that the stress of kidding has something to do with it....I was looking at pictures last night of everyone before they were even pregnant and through their pregnancy and they all look great...I'll do some investigating


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Did the vet also check for coccidia on the fecal? It would be good to have that checked since wormer wont kill them. 
She does look to really need minerals so great that you got some. 
I also would look her over for lice. 
What wormer did you use? If you injected Ivermectin then that should take care of lice.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

sunshinegoat said:


> One of by boer does hair looks a little like that on her neck. It showed up a month after she kidded...does that have something to do with it? Everyone has been wormed and has been given free choice minerals...would that be enough if to bounce back if they are copper deficient?


It depends on the extremity of the copper deficiency and also yours area copper levels. My area is very low copper and I have some that need more copper then others. I copper bolus in addition to the minerals and some need even that more often.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

What is the possibility of overdose if you bolus and offer free choice minerals?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

sunshinegoat said:


> What is the possibility of overdose if you bolus and offer free choice minerals?


It depends highly on your area. Copasure rods which is what I use but break down the caps for the correct dose 1gram per 22# is fairly safe. Copper sulfate I have never used but have heard it is more touchy. Copper in any form can be toxic if overdosed just not sure what that toxic level is.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Did the vet also check for coccidia on the fecal? It would be good to have that checked since wormer wont kill them.
> She does look to really need minerals so great that you got some.
> I also would look her over for lice.
> What wormer did you use? If you injected Ivermectin then that should take care of lice.


I checked her and I think she does have lice. I gave her dectomax, will that get the job done? I didn't get a fecal done...I am not sure how either. What do you do when you get a fecal?? Thanks!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

[quote
I checked her and I think she does have lice. I gave her dectomax, will that get the job done? I didn't get a fecal done...I am not sure how either. What do you do when you get a fecal?? Thanks![/quote]

HI there,
You can perform fecals yourself w/ some relatively inexpensive equipment and a little research. It will save you a lot of time, money and guesswork..
..or... you can bring in a stool sample to the vet...they will either send it to a lab and call you w/ the results or do it in-house while you wait. If you suspect coccidia make sure you ask for them to check as it can easily be missed on a routine fecal slide reading..the microscope needs to be on a higher power to see the coccidia unless the technician really pays attention..hope this helps...

btw..how is your girl doing?


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

thanks for the info!
She is doing a lot better, fatter and more hair. Still has the weird patches of skin all over though. I think I will talk to my vet about a fecal. :thumb: 
Thanks!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb: Glad she is improving!!


----------

